# I`ve been away



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

so just to keep you happy till I get more piccys off the phone -


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks ......


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

then I went to this place -


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

and ended up looking like this -


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

had to delete this one - sorry


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

HaHa! That's very funny. Although I guess it was not so funny after that trip to the groomers. Did they cut him like that because he was matted? He looks gorgeous now!


----------



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow what a haircut!!


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

the first we knew about it was when we went to pick him up, the next groomer was supposed to trim his nails and inside legs - she cut his fringe off!

We did try a third who said he had to be clipped bare again, so we walked out and did him ourselves at home with a pair of hairdressing scissors, a matt buster and an old electric beard shaver - turned out all right in the end, LOL


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

one last picture for tonight, then it`s off for my bedtime walk.

Taken before this months trim, I can see now!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He's sooooo cute! What a handsome boy.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

He looks gorgeous now you are doing him but reminds me of when we took our Cavalier King Charles Spaniel to a groomer and I asked if she knew how a Cavvie should be cut with the feathers etc still in tact! She assured me she did but when I went to pick her up there was a Bichon, Shih Tzu and our Cavvie.... they all had the same cut - shaved!!!! I complained and she said that is what people like their dogs to look like!!! I said if I wanted her to have the "scalped look" I was perfectly capable of doing it myself! I did find an excellent groomer for our Cavvie but at the moment am able to keep Beau's matts etc under control with daily grooming


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks all.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Yikes! That was a severe cut, but he is and was gorgeous all the same! I prefer the shaggier look. Axl is a beauty!

Meg x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I think you are doing a fab job with his coat - he is really cute x Shaun the sheep cut is not for him!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics .... oh aren't are cockapoos are best friends too xxx


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

okay, one more for you -


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

This is my favourite pic ... shaggy and gorgeous but able to see out! x


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> This is my favourite pic ... shaggy and gorgeous but able to see out! x



he`s also not allowed on the furniture ............


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

How old is he, where's he from? He's very like Izzy ( sorry if I already said that!)


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

lol, just coming up to 18months - July 2010


We got him (on impulse after waiting 15 years for a dog) from a breeder in Sheffield.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That last pic is exactly how I'd like Biscuit to look when he grows up - Forget the groomers - I'm coming round to you!


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks again.

I comb him with one of these - 

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/matt-master-for-fine-medium-matts-by-mikki-26689

your never going to get a steel comb through his coat.



little and often seems to work best on him.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's what I've been using on Izzy, great to know that I a might be able to continue with it when hr coat comes in


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

oh, I had to look what your doggie looks like after you ask on my thread if they left Cider's eyes. I had a little giggle, had to admit, when I saw the before and after photos of Axl. He looks such a sweety and heyho, it grows, that's the good thing. Good for you you giving it a shot doing it yourself!


----------

